
An app recreating the experience of controlling trains in the NYC Subway system - sgfc
http://www.nycsubway.org/wiki/NXSYS,_Signalling_and_Interlocking_Simulator
======
jordanlev
Very cool!

If anyone is into trains (and/or subways), there's a really neat/fun/bizarre
South Korean subway simulator app called Hmmsim (it's free, on the iPhone App
Store - not sure if it's available for Android as well).

~~~
tonylemesmer
It is available for Android[1] - also it appears there is a V2[2] (paid)

[1]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Jeminie.Hm...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Jeminie.Hmmsim)

[2]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Jeminie.Hm...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Jeminie.Hmmsim2)

~~~
etimberg
Cool! Screenshots remind me of Microsoft Train Simulator

------
cnorthwood
There's a similar simulator for the UK's "IECC" signalling systems (Integrated
Electronic Control Centre), including a fairly large number of maps and a
reasonable community for chaining maps for multiple signal areas together.
It's incredibly addictive [http://www.simsig.co.uk/](http://www.simsig.co.uk/)

